# Aim small miss small



## Slingshot28 (Feb 15, 2021)

Does this method of practising work or is it better to gradually get smaller targets?


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

I think shooting at small targets helps you to focus your aim even if you don't hit the small target. As an example you can shoot at a 3" circle but it is hard to pick a point to focus your aim. Put a small dot in the center of that circle, focus your aim on the dot and your groups will soon become much tighter. Would you rather miss a 3" circle by an 1/2" or would you rather miss a small dot by 1/2"?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I say whatever keeps you enthusiastic and having fun . Tin cans and spinners are fun but once in awhile place an aspirin tab , match stick, string or playing card in the range . Then after awhile go back to the tin can but aim at a spot on the can . Mix it up . My :twocents:


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

I agree with Grandpa Grumpy, it helps you focus down on a small spot. You can then apply that focus to points on larger targets. If you are shooting paper so you can get a reference of where you are hitting or if you can see your ammo fly when shooting at a spinner, it works very well. If you can't see where/how you are missing it will get very frustrating because you'll have no idea how to adjust your shot.


----------



## skarrd (Jul 20, 2011)

i shoot at starbuck bottled coffee lids,sometimes with the BB shooters,double the fun


----------



## vince4242 (Jan 11, 2016)

I used this method when I started. I started with the 60 mm spinner and had 50% probably less success rate hitting that. As I got better hitting it I move to the next smaller Target and so on. I'm now solid on a 40 mm spinner. I'm about 60% success rate on the 30mm spinner. I got good gratification out of actually being able to hit my target and once I got better I would move to the smaller spinner.

Cheers


----------



## raventree78 (Apr 20, 2016)

Personally it does not matter the over all size of the target. I try to pick a spot to aim at and like the others have said, if you miss the center of the center of the center (as Bill Hayes says to aim for) you will likely still hit the can but if you aim for the can it is easy to miss the whole thing. Just my opinion, that and a fat bank account will get you a classic muscle car lol


----------

